# NIkon D60 with two Lens Cheap



## BryanR (Sep 11, 2008)

Incase anyone is interested I found this deal on B&H. Nikon D60 with two lens for 589.00

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/588821-REG/Nikon__D60_SLR_Digital_Camera.html


----------



## pistolpuma (Mar 22, 2007)

Good deal indeed. I had been looking at a D40 but this is the next model up plus the extra lens for essentially the same money.


----------



## BryanR (Sep 11, 2008)

pistolpuma said:


> Good deal indeed. I had been looking at a D40 but this is the next model up plus the extra lens for essentially the same money.


Just got the camera...its very nice and the 55-200 lens is alot of fun.


----------



## pistolpuma (Mar 22, 2007)

Good luck with it. I'm sure you'll put it to good use over the holidays!

Santa knows what I want. Now I gave his elves a note indicating where to get it.
We'll see how good I've been...


----------



## hollandjean (Dec 24, 2008)

too bad i have one or else i'd get it....good price ..


----------



## TeamM3 (Dec 24, 2002)

$699 at Costco, *BUT* both lens are Nikkor VR image stabilization, includes a decent bag, 2 GB card, and some other stuff :dunno:

edit: maybe it was a D40, I can't remember now ...


----------

